# Echo Ice Party Pot Luck Sign Up



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to keep the lunch simple so let's do hotdogs.
Meet at the bottom of the boat ramp at or a little before noon for lunch.

If you want to fish other areas of Echo besides the ramp that's good, just come back over to the ramp for lunch and meet and greet.

If you have a FRS radio, bring it and monitor channel 7-0.

I need to see who can bring the following.

Hotdogs We will need 8 packages of 8 dogs. [Several people can bring a few each]
Buns [Same as hotdogs]
Chips
Napkins
Paper Plates.
Plastic knives, forks and spoons
Catsup
Mustard 
Relish
Garbage sacks

Plan to bring your own beverages [hot or cold]

I need someone to bring a burner, water and a pot to warm the hotdogs in.

I don't know if there will be enough Perch caught to do a Perch Fry, so let's not plan on that for now.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will bring 2 packs of hotdogs
2 packages of buns
1 bag of chips

Grandpa D


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I will bring a two burner camp chef and a couple of big pots and water. I will also bring ketchup and mustard.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a barbeque box top and a camp chef. Its this one. 
[attachment=0:kzb3291g]bb-60x.jpg[/attachment:kzb3291g]
I like grilled dogs. If you want I can bring it and BRL can bring the stove. I'll also bring a pack of hotdogs.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I have a barbeque box top and a camp chef. Its this one.
> [attachment=0:3esfjfh5]bb-60x.jpg[/attachment:3esfjfh5]
> I like grilled dogs. If you want I can bring it and BRL can bring the stove. I'll also bring a pack of hotdogs.


Looks good.
Please bring it.

Grandpa D


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We'll also get:

2 packs beef dogs with buns
Relish
Chips (Salt & Vinegar)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I will bring the two hot dogs and buns with chilli still on them from the Bunny Bumpin Sunday that .45 wouldn't eat :mrgreen: . They oughta be just the right color green then. _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O 



























:wink: :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bring a bunch of brats and maybe a pot of critter soup. Sign me up for a stack of them big red cups too, I always have plenty of those. :wink:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I volunteered my wife to make some homemade rolls (should work alright for improvised buns if needed.) Also, she is planning some fruit salad, and I have a friend coming that should be bringing some potato salad. 

I'll bring some plastic plates as well, along with plastic utensils.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

What time are we planning on eating?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

RnF said:


> What time are we planning on eating?


Noonish!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I will bring whatever you need me to Grandpa D.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > What time are we planning on eating?
> ...


Sweet.

I will bring 2 bags of chips (Ranch and Chedder Doritos) and a big old bottle of Ketchup.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We will bring 2 packages of hotdogs (hopefully the ones with cheese in the middle YUMMY!) and buns. See you up there!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be bringing some goose salami sliced thick and quartered along with some Ritz crackers. This alone is worth the trip. :mrgreen:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I will bring some dogs and buns and I will bring a box of garbage bags.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I got a pack of these today!!! Best dogs around!!
[attachment=0:31a4uz04]hot_dog.jpg[/attachment:31a4uz04]


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I got a pack of these today!!! Best dogs around!!
> [attachment=0:1t9futsy]hot_dog.jpg[/attachment:1t9futsy]


Haha we were just turned on to these bad boys on an ice fishing trip a few weeks ago, ill agree, their **** good dogs!

My bro and I can bring hot dogs as well, or whatever needs to be brought, it doesnt matter.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll bring a pack of hot dogs and I'll look to see what else I got that would be good to bring!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great so we are up to 17 packages of dogs, some grey pupon and some bags of chips!! Haha who is bringing the buns?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Great so we are up to 17 packages of dogs, some grey pupon and some bags of chips!! Haha who is bringing the buns?


I was going to grab some buns and cookies to at the store tonight...


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I will bring a couple packages of buns and some plates.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Great so we are up to 17 packages of dogs, some grey pupon and some bags of chips!! Haha who is bringing the buns?


I'll bring some paper plates, napkins and maybe some buns just in case.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice now were talking!! Let really get into em tomorrow!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like we are covered for hot dogs and buns and chips.

Anyone wanting to bring something and not already signed up, please bring something like cookies or other snacking goodies.

Thanks everyone for bringing food items with you.

See you in the morning!


----------

